# Parking your Loader



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

There are many different ways to park your loader when not in use, but which way is best?


Most members don't see eye to eye on this issue that affects tractor owners. Many tractor owners leave their loaders up and the buckets tipped down outside, exposing the ram.










Some members are also limited by necessity, not having enough space to put away both their tractors and loaders at the end of the day.

This discussion follows all the does and don'ts of parking your loader.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/poll-time-how-do-you-park-your-loader-16006/

Please be sure to stop in and vote on the poll!


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Being retired after 40 years in the heavy construction business, I sometimes offer a little advice on care and maintenance of equipment. How to properly store a front end loader and or back hoe outside can save you money in the long run. The main thing I always stressed to my operators was to make sure all hydraulic cylinders were fully retracted leaving no bare ram exposed to the weather. Weather will eventually remove the microscopic film of oil on the rams leaving them exposed to the elements. Acid rain will eventually attack the chrome surface and cause pitting, which in turn will destroy the seals.There are other things you can do to protect your tractor, but new cylinders are very expensive. PJ


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

When I take my FEL off my tractors, I always retract the rams before I unhook my hydro lines so the rams won't rust and pit the chrome. I don't have the room to store the loaders inside when their off the tractors. Most of the time the loaders are on the tractors and I always park them inside, but I still retract the rams by habit. Fluid


----------



## allenbradley (Apr 30, 2015)

Park under cover\or cover just as we would dress for the weather!


----------

